# Disappointment Thread



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I know I'll get flamed for this, but I have to say I'm feeling very disappointed with how this season turned out. I know, I know,... they're the youngest team in the league, no Oden, etc.... but we showed in December that we could win games. We won 13 frickin games in a row. Have we become the first team in the history of the league to do that and not make the playoffs? And it's not like we're just missing the playoffs by a few games. 

When we were 25-16, I think most of us expected us to at least be in it on some level in the month of April. Yes, I had title hopes for them when we were playing so amazingly, but I wanted to at least make the playoffs. Heck, it looked like we'd challenge for the division title at one point there. Why did we fall apart? Shouldn't we have gotten BETTER as the season went on? 

As a young team, I expected us to keep learning. But we blew lead after lead after lead and it all caught up with us. Then we had injuries to Jones and Brandon and LaMarcus and now Marty's heartbeat and Joel's hand, but still, it sucks the way we came down to earth. It will be cool, still, to get a 41-41 record if we could, but it's looking possible that we won't win another game this season the way we've been playing.

Ah well... a win over the Lakers will cheer me up. Our 119-111 win over them earlier this season was the game of the year.

Go Blazers


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Why do you have a kobe avatar?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Driew said:


> Why do you have a kobe avatar?


EXACTLY. That's my point. WHY do I have a Kobe avatar??? I have a Kobe avatar because I bet that my 22-13 Trail Blazers would make the frickin playoffs. DaRizzle said we had a 10% chance of making it and bet against us. I lost and now I have a frickin Kobe avatar. All because my boys let me down.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

So you finally came out of the closet........................................YOU ARE A KOBE FAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Eric, I have always admired your passion for the team, but at times you drive me up the freakin wall. Your highs are too high and your lows are too low. You truly are a fanatic. If you seriously thought this team had a chance at the title... :thinking2:

This team has improved both of the past two seasons, they're ahead of where everyone expected them to be and they're only going to get better. You misunderstood the 13 game winning streak. It wasn't really a look at how good of a team we are, it was a glimpse at how good of a team we will be. Young teams are inconsistent. That's exactly what this team is, inconsistent. We've had some injuries all season, starting with the big one to Oden, and it's amazing that we've won as many games as we have. Now we just need to build on this next season and continue to get better.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

If you followed the team around based upon the promise they showed in December, you'd be disappointed too. ZackAddy hopped onto a bandwagon and it soon made a terminal stop at a haystack to feed the donkey.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Back during that streak, I thought Portland would be fighting for the 8th seed come season's end. That would have been a satisfactory end result for this team imo, but unfortunately you guys kind of fell apart. Props to Da Rizzle on the win though.. :laugh:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

after losing oden we did a hell of a lot better than i thought we would , the streak was great while it lasted and we had some additional injuries that impacted us at various times.

the west is serious these days and we compete well, nothing to be ashamed of at all.

go blazers!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Positives for this season:

1. Brandon Roy is an All-Star. (That's a big one in my book)
2. We have a better record than last year. (Also very big in my book)
3. Travis Outlaw continues to improve. (He has steadily gotten better every year)
4. LMA has proven himself to be one of the best young power forwards in the game. (He and Oden will be awesome)
5. Martell has improved in many ways. (He still needs to work on his confidence)
6. We've shown what we can do when we're firing on all cylinders. (13 game win streak)

Next year we'll have Oden, Rudy (hopefully) and a couple more pieces to help bring the puzzle together. I expect to see us make the playoffs, another All-Star appearance for Roy, and hopefully a RoY for Oden. 

All I really want to see is progress every season. I feel like we've made a lot of progress this year, so why feel bad?


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

This season was a tale of two halves. It seems like a lot of the early gains this team made in terms of "team basketball" were inexplicably lost. This Blazer squad limping to the finish line barely resembles the 13-win streak team on either end of the floor. That to me is the real disappointment, not the fact that we missed the playoffs.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

The tale of two halves observation is interesting, and I agree that the Blazers of now don't seem to have a whole lot to do with that sqaud who ripped off 13 in row. And then I start thinking that about how no one on our roster had ever started in 82 games, Roy missed considerable time his rookie year, LMA missed time and played backup, Martell was a backup, Travis had never been called upon to log 30ish minutes per game, Joel had always had previous seasons cut short. So taken from that perspective isn't it just as likely that they blew their wad a little early? It seems like they were playing at such an emotionally high level in the early part of the season when their opposition was maybe still coasting a bit -- you could see the shift after the long east coast roadie, that came on the heels of that streak, the team just looked mentally/emotionally wiped out and never seemed to fully recover.

As for being "disappointed" in the team, I never let myself get fully carried away by the hype wave back then, since I always had a sneaking suspicion that the team would stumble and continue to be streaky in wins and losses. This is the most I've cared about the team in years and for that reason alone I can say I feel "disappointed" *for* the team; I wanted these guys to succeed and when they fail I feel badly for them, not for myself.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Too bad we started out so terrible. Had we played .500 ball in the first month, we might have made the playoffs. But oh well. This season was a success in my mind. I feel your pain though Zack.


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

You just didn't believe hard enough.

Go Blazers


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

nikolokolus said:


> So taken from that perspective isn't it just as likely that they blew their wad a little early?


But confidence isn't a finite resource. I'm not sure if you can "blow" that early in the season. Whatever factors are to blame, it's been replaced by self-doubt which manifests as tentative play.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Charles Barkley called it back during the streak when he said that the Blazers would fall back to earth because they were nothing but a bunch of jump shooters. I don't know whether to attribute it to inexperience, injuries, tired legs, or an increasing lack of confidence (or most likely all of the above), but he was right. During the streak, the Blazers were so tough to beat because they were consistently able to knock down outside shots. Now, they've become very inconsistent. LMA has improved his interior play, but when teams are packing the middle and daring you to hit an outside shot, it's impossible for one guy to overcome that kind of defense. Next season, when Oden makes his debut, things should change dramatically when the Blazers have two inside scoring threats. That takes the pressure off of the perimeter players and leads to a more balanced offensive attack. So, while it's only natural to be a bit disappointed when the Blazers' second half fell off so dramatically, how can you not be excited for the future of this team? I can't wait for November.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

ZackAddy said:


> EXACTLY. That's my point. WHY do I have a Kobe avatar??? I have a Kobe avatar because I bet that my 22-13 Trail Blazers would make the frickin playoffs. DaRizzle said we had a 10% chance of making it and bet against us. I lost and now I have a frickin Kobe avatar. All because my boys let me down.


That might be the most disappointing thing I've seen all season. How long do you have to have that god awful thing up?

I think my expectations were a little lower after I heard Oden was out. So this season wasn't a letdown to me. I didn't really know what I was expecting but I think the streak proved how good we are without Oden and Rudy. This season just makes me more excited for next year.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

ZackAddy said:


> EXACTLY. That's my point. WHY do I have a Kobe avatar??? I have a Kobe avatar because I bet that my 22-13 Trail Blazers would make the frickin playoffs. DaRizzle said we had a 10% chance of making it and bet against us. I lost and now I have a frickin Kobe avatar. All because my boys let me down.


Anything in your agreement with DaRizzle that says you have to use THAT Kobe image for your avatar?

I'm kind of fond of this one:










Now that's a Jack-***-in-the-Box.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hector said:


> If you followed the team around based upon the promise they showed in December, you'd be disappointed too. *ZackAddy hopped onto a bandwagon *and it soon made a terminal stop at a haystack to feed the donkey.


Seriously? You're kidding right? Eric has been the fan who has been going out on the limb the farthest since I can remember. I've been at this site since 2002 and countless others before that, his screen name might change, but his passion for the Trailblazers is far from a Bandwagoner.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

e_blazer1 said:


> Anything in your agreement with DaRizzle that says you have to use THAT Kobe image for your avatar?
> 
> I'm kind of fond of this one:
> 
> ...


I'd go with something more casual, like this


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

ZackAddy said:


> EXACTLY. That's my point. WHY do I have a Kobe avatar??? I have a Kobe avatar because I bet that my 22-13 Trail Blazers would make the frickin playoffs. DaRizzle said we had a 10% chance of making it and bet against us. I lost and now I have a frickin Kobe avatar. All because my boys let me down.


:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:

I love it...Dont worry Ill give you another chance to win a bet so I have to sport a POR avatar!

...good stuff!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

ZackAddy said:


> EXACTLY. That's my point. WHY do I have a Kobe avatar??? I have a Kobe avatar because I bet that my 22-13 Trail Blazers would make the frickin playoffs. DaRizzle said we had a 10% chance of making it and bet against us. I lost and now I have a frickin Kobe avatar. All because my boys let me down.


I just have to say this, ZachAddy. You being forced to use a Kobe avatar is far more humiliating than what happened to the Blazers this season.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> Positives for this season:
> 
> 1. Brandon Roy is an All-Star. (That's a big one in my book)
> 2. We have a better record than last year. (Also very big in my book)
> ...


Excellent, Nate. I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

NateBishop3 said:


> Positives for this season:
> 
> 1. Brandon Roy is an All-Star. (That's a big one in my book)
> 2. We have a better record than last year. (Also very big in my book)
> ...


I was going to make a list, but I like yours (except for Martell...)

What seems to be lost in all the depression is that this is absolutely
a unique year for the Western Conference. Never in the last 20 years
has 45 wins not gotten you into the playoffs, the field is exceptionally
talented at the top. However, in other years - such as this year in
the East, we could still make the playoffs. The Raptors have the same
record as we do, and they've clinched a playoff spot. Let me say that
again

*The Raptors have the same record as we do, and they've clinched a playoff spot.
This is absolutely a unique year in the West conference.
*

If we were in the East, would we still be depressed with the 7th playoff spot?
We certainly shouldn't be. Our time is coming. The draft is also coming (one
of my favorite times of the year) - a time of hope for all franchises, but this
year we have hope without delusions. Bring on the draft! I'm not depressed, I'm excited!!

Go Blazers!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Zack, there should be no "disappointment thread" for POR...Sure you didnt win a championship but only one team does. Sure you didnt make the playoffs but the NBA standings in the West were a first in the NBA with how tight they were. If I was a POR fan I would have been stoked with this season. Not making the playoffs suck but look at the big picture...I think a couple perennial good teams in the West will not be as good next year (DAL, PHX, SAS).

Everytime you feel blue watching the playoffs just remember this..
You have Oden... 

BTW...good luck tonight against the Lakers...Sure would appreciate it if you played the game as if it were summer league (ala Pat Riley)


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

ZackAddy said:


> Why did we fall apart?


Rookie Wall.

I know, they're not rookies. But based on previous minutes played they might as well be.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

ebott said:


> Rookie Wall.
> 
> I know, they're not rookies. But based on previous minutes played they might as well be.


Who's older - Kansas, Memphis, or the Blazers?
:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

back i said 35 to 42 wins looks like i was dead on! its been a good season we werent the worst team like many thought!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

getting rid of Zach and replacing him with LA and Oden= success 

bulls fans are jealous


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi everyone. :wave:

Can't fault you for wanting the team to win / compete / make the playoffs with everything you've got, ZackAddy. I don't think you should be flamed for that, or that you should expect to be. You're a fan. A good, passionate fan. Every team should be so lucky.

But, as NateBishop pointed out here, your enthusiasm sometimes gets the better of you. We were all excited by the promise that 13-game streak held. Who wouldn't be? Especially after where the team has been over the last 7-8 years. The only thing anyone can fault you for is expecting that kind of performance to be the norm at this point, rather than the exception. Such a young team, especially one as thin in the middle as the Blazers were/are this year, can't maintain that level of competitiveness over the course of a whole season.

In other words, you let your enthusiasm set you up for this disappointment you are feeling right now. It's neither good nor bad. It's neither right nor wrong. It just is. I know you haven't asked, but my recommendation for you for next season would be to actively reign in some of that enthusiasm while maintaining the underlying hope. Keep a realistic perspective on the team (which, next season, SHOULD be even better than this season's). Listening to the others here who point out the factual blemishes in the genetic makeup of the team would help a lot.

That said, I am REALLY anxious to see what moves Pritch & Co. are gonna make this summer to congeal the team around the arrival of Oden and Fernandez this summer. And I am REALLY excited to see how it all plays out on the court next season.

We've only just begun rising. And I think this season was a VERY good first step, all things considered. We made some noise. Even without Oden.

I'm not disappointed at all.

GO BLAZERS!

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> Next year we'll have Oden, Rudy (hopefully) and a couple more pieces to help bring the puzzle together. I expect to see us make the playoffs, another All-Star appearance for Roy, and hopefully a RoY for Oden.


Will Oden be eligible for RoY next season? I'm confused about that.

PBF


----------



## LittleAlex (Feb 14, 2008)

The reason we won 13 games in a row, and 17 of 18 was our bench played WAY over it's head. Once they came back to Earth, we struggled. Our starters can keep us in any game, but our bench let's us down. This is a HUGE improvement over 2 years ago when the entire freaking team let us down on a nightly basis.

The other thing to keep in mind: Playoff teams have a tendancy to take the first half of the season less seriously then the second half. Once the better teams started ramping up for the playoffs, they left us in the dust.

I am glad that Portland will win at least 6 more games this year then last year. I think next year will have a bigger jump in wins and result in a playoff spot.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> Positives for this season:
> 
> 1. Brandon Roy is an All-Star. (That's a big one in my book)
> 2. We have a better record than last year. (Also very big in my book)
> ...



Add:

A slew of good, sometimes gushing, press and commentary at the national level about the TrailBlazers. 

There were stories about the winning streak; the great potential the youngest team has with Oden, Roy and LA and much other young talent besides; about the return of the fans to the Rose Garden; about the new management and their success; about Brandon Roy's All-Star campaign; about the development of LA into a go-to scorer in only his 2nd season; about the rise of Outlaw into one of the better bench scorers; etc.

We haven't had this much good press in a very, very long time.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

ProudBFan said:


> Will Oden be eligible for RoY next season? I'm confused about that.
> 
> PBF


I'm pretty sure he is eligible for ROY as long as he doesn't play a second this year.. which he won't obviously.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

ZackAddy said:


> EXACTLY. That's my point. WHY do I have a Kobe avatar??? I have a Kobe avatar because I bet that my 22-13 Trail Blazers would make the frickin playoffs. DaRizzle said we had a 10% chance of making it and bet against us. I lost and now I have a frickin Kobe avatar. All because my boys let me down.


LMAO. (Mods plz ban ZackAddy from the boards)


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ZackAddy said:


> EXACTLY. That's my point. WHY do I have a Kobe avatar??? I have a Kobe avatar because I bet that my 22-13 Trail Blazers would make the frickin playoffs. DaRizzle said we had a 10% chance of making it and bet against us. I lost and now I have a frickin Kobe avatar. All because my boys let me down.


Actually if DaRazzle bet we had a 10% chance of making the playoffs then he lost too because we had 0% chance of ever making the playoffs in the west.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Keep your head up guys. We accomplished so much this year. Aldridge and Roy both established themselves as top notch players. Outlaw emerged to one of the best bench scoreres in the NBA. Martell's game has been drastically improved. Joel proved how valuable he will be to this team. 

We also used this season as the last try out year. To know who will be with us for our title runs, and that is a season that was very very needed. Also teaching the young players how to contribute without offense. So many good lessons were learned.

We will be MUCH better next year just because Joel will come off the bench, with 20 mpg and be able to be more agressive. 1st or 2nd units now will not give up rebounds and will both have a shot blocker. That will be huge. Also, our 2nd unit might be as explosive as our first unit, with Blake leading them and Rudy and Outlaw as scoring options, and Jones spottin' up for open shots.

We have a lot to look forward to, including the best player in europe. This was an awesome year. And look at losing a lot toward the end of the year like this, Sacremento is only 2 games behind us, and we still play each otehr, which makes it very likely we end up with the 12th pick in the draft, which is NICE considering what we will be adding next year.

Don't be dissapointed. This team won more games as the 3rd youngest team in NBA history, than the first 2 won combined. We have a bright future guys, and I think ALL OF US underestimate the effect Oden will have. Somethin' like a Dwight Howard type effect, in my eyes.

Our time will come.


----------



## angrypuppy (Jul 5, 2005)

e_blazer1 said:


> Charles Barkley called it back during the streak when he said that the Blazers would fall back to earth because they were nothing but a bunch of jump shooters. I don't know whether to attribute it to inexperience, injuries, tired legs, or an increasing lack of confidence (or most likely all of the above), but he was right. During the streak, the Blazers were so tough to beat because they were consistently able to knock down outside shots. Now, they've become very inconsistent. LMA has improved his interior play, but when teams are packing the middle and daring you to hit an outside shot, it's impossible for one guy to overcome that kind of defense. Next season, when Oden makes his debut, things should change dramatically when the Blazers have two inside scoring threats. That takes the pressure off of the perimeter players and leads to a more balanced offensive attack. So, while it's only natural to be a bit disappointed when the Blazers' second half fell off so dramatically, how can you not be excited for the future of this team? I can't wait for November.




There, there....

Building a championship contender takes time. It wasn't like the Blazers could have drafted Chris Paul.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^ouch, yea, we here don't like thinkin' about that. lol. 

But you will find most of us not that bitter because by drafting Webster, it ended up that we got Roy, Aldridge and Oden.. with Paul those high draft picks wouldn't have happened.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

MrJayremmie said:


> ^ouch, yea, we here don't like thinkin' about that. lol.
> 
> But you will find most of us not that bitter because by drafting Webster, it ended up that we got Roy, Aldridge and Oden.. with Paul those high draft picks wouldn't have happened.


It's impossible to say what would have happened.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^yea pretty much, so i'd rather take my chances with the sure Roy, Oden and Aldridge over gettin' Paul any day of the week.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

MrJayremmie said:


> ^yea pretty much, so i'd rather take my chances with the sure Roy, Oden and Aldridge over gettin' Paul any day of the week.


You know, most of it was just luck, especially Oden.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Your expectations were way too high in the first place. I really wish some people would apologize to Ed O as well. I expect with a healthy Oden, and a more mature team the Blazers will win at least 44 games. Will that be enough for the playoffs? Not sure. It would be nice if they do better on the road against Eastern Conference competition.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> You know, most of it was just luck, especially Oden.


Getting LaMarcus and Roy was hardly luck. KP pulled off some amazing trades. We had Thomas and Foye. And also gettin' Rudy for just cash? lol... pure brilliance.

The only thing that was luck was landing the #1. How that qualifies for "most of it" i don't know.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

HKF said:


> Your expectations were way too high in the first place.


The Truth has been spoken.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Zack, I think you're bi-polar. Fortunately there are meds you can take for that. Things went wrong for this team when Oden went down with the knee injury before training camp. We over-achieved. We will be *damn good *next season!


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> Positives for this season:
> 
> 1. Brandon Roy is an All-Star. (That's a big one in my book)
> 2. We have a better record than last year. (Also very big in my book)
> ...


7. The return to health of Joel Przybilla (until this week) and how he has anchored the middle defensively with his blocks and more recently his amazing rebounding. Joel's play has been overlooked as a reason this team stays competitive in games. When he gets into foul trouble, teams start attacking the rim. He'll be a perfect back-up next season when Big Greg needs a rest.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

angrypuppy said:


> There, there....
> 
> Building a championship contender takes time. It wasn't like the Blazers could have drafted Chris Paul.



True, but like a time traveler who kills a butterfly, who knows how that pick would have played out in terms of draft position.

I'm guessing that getting Roy and LMA in the same (2006) draft would have been impossible, and who knows where last year's team led by Paul would have been in terms of the draft. All I know is the ping pong balls gave the sixth-worst team the #1 pick. Would the Blazers have ended up at that spot? I don't know, and neither does anyone else.

I'll take the known present over the uncertain past.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^exactly. I can't imagine things going much better than they did for us the last 2 years in the draft. Roy, Aldridge, Oden and Fernandez. That is pretty sick. Hopefully we continue the trend this year.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I've seen some really good points made in this thread, none of them negative. 

1. The Western Conference - it HAS been really good this year. Even the "bad" teams can beat you up on any given night (except for the Twolves). You have 10 legit teams in the west who could make the playoffs without injuries and a little more experience. The fact that the Warriors didn't make it this season tells you how hard it is to win in the west. 

This WILL change though. San Antonio, Dallas, and Phoenix will all be crashing back to earth in the very near future. Tim Duncan is entering the twilight of his career, Dirk only has a few good years left in him, and Steve Nash can only be Steve Nash for another two or three seasons as well. When the elite in the west age themselves out of the playoffs, who will take their place? Obviously New Orleans has proven they are already a great team, but Portland is a clear favorite to dominate this league in the coming years. If that doesn't excite you, I don't know what will. 

2. Martell - I know some of you are down on 'Tell, but I still have high hopes for him. He's the only guy on our team that has the crazy killer instinct that can go off at any minute. He showed it when he went off on the Jazz for 24 in one quarter. Very reminiscent of Reggie Miller. You can't stop that kind of shooter, you can only buckle yourself in and wait out the storm. I'm hoping he can work his way through his confidence issues and continue to get better. I believe he has one of the best shots in the league, and once he learns how to harness it, he'll be a very good asset for us. 

3. I'm very excited about this offseason. I can't wait to see what KP puts together in this draft, and who he can get to fill the point guard position this summer. I haven't felt this way since Trader Bob left the team. I can finally look forward to the summer again.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Also, Jason Kidd is also getting old on Dallas.

I feel that Portland, LA, Utah and New Orleans are going to be the top 4 and rivals for a long, long, long time.

Orlando and Cleveland will be the best in the east once the pistons and celtics age. Celtics don't have more than 3 years left, imo. Allen will retire.

And i definitely still believe in Martell. I have a feeling this off-season is the one. I feel he will make his big leap. He knows its do-or-die time for being a starter. This is his last shot. I can't wait.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

MrJayremmie said:


> Getting LaMarcus and Roy was hardly luck. KP pulled off some amazing trades. We had Thomas and Foye. And also gettin' Rudy for just cash? lol... pure brilliance.
> 
> The only thing that was luck was landing the #1. How that qualifies for "most of it" i don't know.


I think we were pretty lucky to have Minnesota bite on our offer for Roy. Foye+cash? Seriously.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

B-Roy said:


> I think we were pretty lucky to have Minnesota bite on our offer for Roy. Foye+cash? Seriously.


Don't forget, people thought Randy Foye was the front runner for RoY last year.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I think its been said before, but the Blazers let nobody down. It was your expectations of such a young team, with one of their franchise cornerstones out, that got out of hand.

From predicting playoffs, to championships, to undefeated roadtrips.

The Blazers exceeded expectations this year, and absolutely let NOBODY down. You can't have unrealistic expectations and be sad when they don't happen.



> I think we were pretty lucky to have Minnesota bite on our offer for Roy. Foye+cash? Seriously


luck? what? KP liked Roy, Minesota liked Foye, KP made the trade and it turns out it was the correct trade. I don't think its luck, it was a good move by KP, just like everything else.

The only luck involved is what pick #s we land. We had the worst record in the NBA and didn't get the #1 pick, then we didn't have the worst record, and did get the #1 pick. So it evened out.

It was definitely luck that we landed the pick, and even more lucky we landed it during THAT certain draft, with Greg Oden there. That is very true.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

TLo said:


> Zack, I think you're bi-polar. Fortunately there are meds you can take for that. Things went wrong for this team when Oden went down with the knee injury before training camp. We over-achieved. We will be *damn good *next season!


No joke. I actually am bipolar. I had a huge breakdown three years ago. The whole thing got triggered and ithas been the worst thing that's ever happened to me. I've been on many different medications and I'm finally now, three years later, pretty level. Bipolar disorder is awful.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> I think its been said before, but the Blazers let nobody down. It was your expectations of such a young team, with one of their franchise cornerstones out, that got out of hand.
> 
> From predicting playoffs, to championships, to undefeated roadtrips.
> 
> The Blazers exceeded expectations this year, and absolutely let NOBODY down.


Ummm... they let ME down. Didn't I already say that? So "NOBODY" is hardly accurate. Man, McMillan had Coach of the Year locked up and then we fell apart. Hopefully, we'll learn from it next season.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> I've seen some really good points made in this thread, none of them negative.
> 
> 1. The Western Conference - it HAS been really good this year. Even the "bad" teams can beat you up on any given night (except for the Twolves). You have 10 legit teams in the west who could make the playoffs without injuries and a little more experience. The fact that the Warriors didn't make it this season tells you how hard it is to win in the west.


Who said the Warriors didn't make it?? They're tied with Denver for the 8th spot right now. They play each other tomorrow night IN Golden State.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

ZackAddy said:


> No joke. I actually am bipolar. I had a huge breakdown three years ago. The whole thing got triggered and ithas been the worst thing that's ever happened to me. I've been on many different medications and I'm finally now, three years later, pretty level. Bipolar disorder is awful.


Ouch. I would bet that the stress and long hours of working on a TV show isn't the ideal environment for you. Take the time to take care of yourself. Seriously.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

ZackAddy said:


> No joke. I actually am bipolar. I had a huge breakdown three years ago. The whole thing got triggered and ithas been the worst thing that's ever happened to me. I've been on many different medications and I'm finally now, three years later, pretty level. Bipolar disorder is awful.


My mom is bipolar...it's tough if she doesn't have the right meds ya.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

ZackAddy said:


> Who said the Warriors didn't make it?? They're tied with Denver for the 8th spot right now. They play each other tomorrow night IN Golden State.


At the time of my post, the Warriors were not in the top 8. Thanks for pointing that out though Eric. It's inconsequential though, if the Warriors make it then the Nuggets are out (another really talented team).


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Ummm... they let ME down. Didn't I already say that? So "NOBODY" is hardly accurate. Man, McMillan had Coach of the Year locked up and then we fell apart. Hopefully, we'll learn from it next season.


no dude, thats the point. Its your expectations. You expected a team with arguably its best play injured, to get to the playoffs in the toughest western conference in NBA history. The 3rd youngest team in NBA history...

Its unrealistic expectations dude.

At the start of the season I could have believed Boston was going to break the Bulls record of having the best record ever, and if they don't be dissapointed, but come on... Thats lame. Boston and the Blazers both exceeded what they should have..

He have the best future of any team out there, imo. Just look at what we DID accomplish dude.

Sorry to hear about the bi-polar thing. I know that must suck.


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

Props to you ZackAddy! You are a real sportsman and a man of honor. I venture that there might be more than just a few here who would not deign to use a Laker Avatar let alone a Kobe Avatar. And I don't believe there is any need to feel disappointment. As many others have pointed out above, the team really was successful this year. They showed improvement in many areas and delivered to the fans. Rather than feel disappointed, you should perhaps feel chagrined. Of course if I took the time and really, really cogitated about your wager with DaRizzle, I might think that he took advantage of your naivite - it might have something to do with the character you project on your series - but then, again, I also give props to DaRizzle for his "fortuitous forsight" and following the only rule that really applies to young teams. And the rule that consistently applies to young teams - which, as has been pointed out, the Blazers are - is that more often than not, young teams will play inconsistently. I think the odds favored DaRizzle on this.

As for your expectations, - I like them - keep them high. I, myself, projected 42 - 46 wins as well as a play-off spot. If not this year, then next. But back to why you should have expectations; expectations provide Hope. Without Hope, mankind is little more than chattel. Looking back at the season - and you should know this much better than most because you followed the team and saw firsthand - what did the Blazers deliver to the fans? Hope for a championship and a dynasty in the coming years.

I hope that the length of time required to pay off your lost wager is not that long and that you will soon be displaying a new Avatar. In the mean time, keep your spirit and your head high.

Go Blazers!

JAFO


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Ouch. I would bet that the stress and long hours of working on a TV show isn't the ideal environment for you. Take the time to take care of yourself. Seriously.


Thanks. The first season was VERY difficult.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Driew said:


> My mom is bipolar...it's tough if she doesn't have the right meds ya.


Sorry to hear that.


----------

